# E3 Visa & Employment Issue



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I was exploring possibility of applying E3 Visa.
Before I put so much efforts on planning & executing E3 Visa route, I want to understand how suitable E3 visa would be in my current situation.

If I lose job or if I find another employer on E3 visa, how it would impact my personal life? I read on some threads that in case of losing job on E3 visa, you just get few days/weeks to search another job or you have to leave the country along with dependents. Is this really true? What about kids education in such case? 
Can I make wife primary sponsor in case of job loss? or can I just exit country and come back immediately on Visitor visa as being Australian citizen, I can have visa on arrival for USA?

Can someone please suggest US Immigration policy/ regulation reference related to E3 Visa & job status?


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

It is true that you get only a few days to leave the country. One friend had his E3 denied so he packed all his bags and went to Australia to get his E3 stamped. Luckily he got the stamp so he came back in the country. 

You can either get approval here for extension or you can get it stamped outside of US. 

There's an E3 whatsapp group if you want. 



manager1985 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I was exploring possibility of applying E3 Visa.
> Before I put so much efforts on planning & executing E3 Visa route, I want to understand how suitable E3 visa would be in my current situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

manager1985 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I was exploring possibility of applying E3 Visa.
> Before I put so much efforts on planning & executing E3 Visa route, I want to understand how suitable E3 visa would be in my current situation.
> 
> ...


https://www.uscis.gov/working-unite...-specialty-occupation-professionals-australia

USCIS is the official US immigration site.

Spouse and children are tied to your visa.


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Guys. @ihaleem9, was it not possible for your friend to convert E3 into tourist visa within USA only? I mean as Australian citizen, he can travel on visa on arrival to USA. Going in & out of country (specially when kids are studying) seems a risk.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

manager1985 said:


> Thanks Guys. @ihaleem9, was it not possible for your friend to convert E3 into tourist visa within USA only? I mean as Australian citizen, he can travel on visa on arrival to USA. Going in & out of country (specially when kids are studying) seems a risk.


E3 requires leaving the US within the given time period. And that includes everyone tied to the E3 - spouse, children without own visa or US citizenship.

If he is eligible for ESTA he has to apply outside the US, the same for B1/B2

Kids is a rather generic term. In primary education: public requires proof of legal residence; private requires proof of legal residence or appropriate visa. In secondary education - under 21 requires prof of legal residence or own visa, over 21 requires own visa.


----------



## Pochhachhele (Mar 27, 2017)

ihaleem9 said:


> It is true that you get only a few days to leave the country. One friend had his E3 denied so he packed all his bags and went to Australia to get his E3 stamped. Luckily he got the stamp so he came back in the country.
> 
> You can either get approval here for extension or you can get it stamped outside of US.
> 
> There's an E3 whatsapp group if you want.




Ahh... a what app group.. that could be useful... can someone add me in or post link to join?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

According to the profile, topicstarter is Indian. Isn't E3 only for Australians?
(maybe he was granted the Australian citizenship?)


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

manager1985 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Before I put so much efforts on planning & executing E3 Visa route, I want to understand how suitable E3 visa would be in my current situation.


E-3 visas are available for Australian citizens.

You're a Permanent Resident, and so are not eligible for such a visa. 

Even when (if?) you get citizenship, you are unlikely to be approved if you immediately apply for an E-3 visa, as the interviewing officer is very likely to form the opinion that you used Australian citizenship as a stepping stone to get to the US and seek Permanent Residence there.


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

manager1985 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I was exploring possibility of applying E3 Visa.
> Before I put so much efforts on planning & executing E3 Visa route, I want to understand how suitable E3 visa would be in my current situation.
> 
> ...


Have you made any decision on this mate? I am in same boat like you, so checking?


----------

